# Gravely 430 rebirth.



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to this forum and love it. You guys have been helpful already. I just picked up a 430 four-wheel tractor. It is around a 1970, with the original 12hp Onan Wisconsin motor. I was told the motor was bad but that's not the case. I got it started with a new battery and some carb cleaning. My next move is to flush and fill the transmission. It's a pretty clean machine that someone took care of for a long time. The shifter linkage is stuck between 1 & 2. It drives but weak. The cutting deck does engage, but not while driving. Any suggestions? I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

More pics!!!!


----------



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------

